

25 Questions to Think About Before Your Next Job Interview - edw519
http://www.thesimpledollar.com/2008/02/17/25-questions-to-think-about-before-your-next-job-interview/

======
marcus
They missed the most important question:

26) Do you really want to be working for someone else? A smart friend of mine
once told me, when you're an employee you are generating wealth for someone
else, when you're an entrepreneur you are generating your own wealth.

~~~
benmathes
And taking your own risk. I know the crowd here (hacker/entrepreneur) doesn't
always think this way, but many (most?) people don't live to build wealth and
influence and instead just work for an income that allows them to play in
their spare time.

~~~
marcus
If your tolerance for risk is low (for example because you have a family to
support) join a startup as one of the early employees, you still get a
percentage of the wealth you generate and have almost all of the "security" of
working for an established company.

It will also help you build the skills you'll need if one day you'll decide to
build something of your own. I followed this path, and it was awesome for me.

I call it a startup apprenticeship program, find an entrepreneur you admire
and believe you can learn a lot from, and join his company early on.

------
johnrob
Sitting through an interview with this guy would be hell on earth.

------
aneesh
I've done a bunch of these job interviews lately, and if you want to "work for
the man", this advice is spot on. At the same time, this is also relevant to
entrepreneurs, because you'll (hopefully) be recruiting employees at some
point. It always makes you a better interviewer/interviewee if you've been on
the other side of the table.

------
ardit33
this is stupid. the usual managerial crap.

